# Welcome Back Chap Chap Brewday 05 June



## bradsbrew (27/5/11)

Brewday is on for the 05 june. I will be sending a PM to the usual suspects with my details and stuff. If any locals would like to rock up and have a few brews and a few laughs send me a PM for details. 
Might put on a few snags for lunch but nothing fancy food wise. There will be plenty of room for a swag if you want to have a sleep over, Chappo loves a pillow fight, or is that Chappos a pillow biter  .

Chappo and myself will be brewing an english IPA. 

Cheers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/5/11)

Sorry i can't make it, but please accept these as a sort of welcome back pressie:








:icon_cheers: 


_wallace_


----------



## michael_aussie (27/5/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Sorry i can't make it, but please accept these as a sort of welcome back pressie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're obviously a top guy Wallace .. please send some pressies to me too...


----------



## Sully (27/5/11)

Brewday :super: ..... I'm in 

Who the fock is this Chappo fella anyways? Is he some kind of Adonis or something?

Just to keep the thread on topic....


----------



## winkle (28/5/11)

Sully said:


> Brewday :super: ..... I'm in
> 
> Who the fock is this Chappo fella anyways? Is he some kind of Adonis or something?
> 
> Just to keep the thread on topic....



Sheet!
Anyways, I'll drop around for a brew or two and assist by pointing out the benefits of not skimming et al. May have to behave since the driver seems to have cracked the sh*ts. <_<


----------



## Rodolphe01 (28/5/11)

I might be in... I can never make it to BABBs etc (probs been 2 years since I went) and it might be good to catch up with some other brewers and Kallangur is local'ish to nth side Brisbane  Will PM if I can make it (usual check with wife etc).


----------



## winkle (28/5/11)

Rudi 101 said:


> I might be in... I can never make it to BABBs etc (probs been 2 years since I went) and it might be good to catch up with some other brewers and Kallangur is local'ish to nth side Brisbane  Will PM if I can make it (usual check with wife etc).



Chermside West is just next door, I might be able to give you a lift.
See if you can get a leave pass for the swap while you're at it.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/5/11)

Here is the recipe that we will be brewing whilst taking in everyones invaluble critique and advice. :wacko: 


66 IPA Street
English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.900
Total Hops (g): 330.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (P): 16.1
Colour (SRM): 10.5 (EBC): 20.7
Bitterness (IBU): 47.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 87
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
13.000 kg Perle malt (81.76%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (6.29%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (2.52%)
1.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (9.43%)

Hop Bill
----------------
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (1 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18c with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale

Notes
----------------
15 min hop addition are cube hops, cubes to be slow chilled in ice bath after filling.

5 min hop addition to be hop tea using 2L of reheated wort from cube.

22g of dry hop to each cube at day 4 of ferment


Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Cheers


----------



## DKS (28/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Here is the recipe that we will be brewing whilst taking in everyones invaluble critique and advice. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 66 IPA Street
> ...




Don't forget the heckeling,yeh, yeh heckling, you've got to have heckeling. It just wouldnt be a brew day without heckeling.
Daz


----------



## winkle (28/5/11)

DKS said:


> Don't forget the heckeling,yeh, yeh heckling, you've got to have heckeling. It just wouldnt be a brew day without heckeling.
> Daz



And head shaking and pointing. 

Edit: and saying "Really! Oooookaaay......"


----------



## brettprevans (28/5/11)

Ill send up a tin of goo for u blokes to work with. Got to start off slowly with chappo since it's been so long 


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/5/11)

+








+

Fermenting Shed: B) 






You could fit about 7 drum shaped fermenters in there as well :icon_cheers:

Brewday would be over in about 4 hrs.... 3 hrs to put the shed up and 1 hr to brew the can.


----------



## Mattese (28/5/11)

This is beginning to sound ominous...


----------



## bum (28/5/11)

You forgot the sea water, Wallace.


----------



## winkle (28/5/11)

Daz, can you check the sportsbet odds on -

1. ball valve left open,
2. running out of gas,
3. burnt fingers,
4. missed hop additions.

Might as well make a profit on the day :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (28/5/11)

winkle said:


> Daz, can you check the sportsbet odds on -
> 
> 1. ball valve left open,
> 2. running out of gas,
> ...



Don't forge the ever popular "Missed Sparge Step". Seems to be a regular when Perry is in attendance 

Cheers!


----------



## lczaban (28/5/11)

You also forgot:

Undershooting efficiency
Leaving out a whirfloc tablet
Boil-over
Have a good day boys - I'll be away with work but I'll be there in spirit :icon_cheers: 

GG



winkle said:


> Daz, can you check the sportsbet odds on -
> 
> 1. ball valve left open,
> 2. running out of gas,
> ...


----------



## DKS (28/5/11)

GravityGuru said:


> You also forgot:
> 
> Undershooting efficiency
> Leaving out a whirfloc tablet
> ...




I'll have $100 on an open cube tap. :lol: 
Daz


----------



## raven19 (28/5/11)

Will Chap Chap need a lift?



I miss Sherman already!!!



Enjoy the day and brew aplenty fella's!


----------



## stillscottish (31/5/11)

I have to be at work for 2.30 but I'll see if I can get a leave pass to drop in for a bit beforehand.

Campbell


----------



## NickB (31/5/11)

Working on the leave pass... Will jump on the train up and back I reckon, and won't be staying as I do have to work the next day....

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/11)

Pete's coming for a visit on Saturday and I'll call in for a cup of coffee <_< and to say hello on the way to work late Sun. morning and park Pete on you, if someone can give him a lift to Petrie Station and shovel him onto the train later. :beerbang: 

I think he still has his old evacuee label left over from WW2 - I'll make sure he's wearing it just in case. 

 





Edit: make sure he uses the bridge and doesn't run across the tracks.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/5/11)

Slightly OT, but I find that First Gold and Styrian work really well together.

Goomba


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Slightly OT, but I find that First Gold and Styrian work really well together.
> 
> Goomba



It certainly does.

Aiming for a 9.30 - 10.00am mash in. Takes about 5 hours to pump out a triple batch. 


Cheers


----------



## yardy (31/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> *Takes about 5 hours to pump out a triple batch.
> Cheers*




Fully Automated ?


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/11)

yardy said:


> Fully Automated ?



Nah 2 speed powerglide. With a dodgy driver. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## muckey (31/5/11)

so a lot shorter than chappo's brewdays used to be then :lol:


----------



## Gavo (31/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Here is the recipe that we will be brewing whilst taking in everyones invaluble critique and advice. :wacko:



Sure wish I could be there, I know that I would hve many a usefull piece of advice and be able to supply a running commentary.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## yardy (31/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Nah 2 speed powerglide. With a dodgy driver. :icon_chickcheers:



it's a step up from 3 on the tree :icon_cheers: 


you need some big fkukc off valves :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## QldKev (31/5/11)

Just what this thread needs

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Woman-Virginity...=item23112989df


----------



## Bribie G (31/5/11)

If it's Morayfield then that's impossible.


----------



## winkle (31/5/11)

BribieG said:


> If it's Morayfield then that's impossible.



Possible, but you can't see the second head h34r:


----------



## QldKev (31/5/11)

BribieG said:


> If it's Morayfield then that's impossible.



C'mon free postage!


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/11)

QldKev said:


> Just what this thread needs
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Woman-Virginity...=item23112989df



I want to know how you come across that item Kev. WTF were you searching for.


----------



## QldKev (31/5/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I want to know how you come across that item Kev. WTF were you searching for.




exactly what everyone searches for " a Morayfield virgin"


----------



## NickB (31/5/11)

Boom Boom.


----------



## stillscottish (1/6/11)

winkle said:


> Possible, but you can't see the second head h34r:



Unless they're crowning...............


----------



## TmC (1/6/11)

Gotta be quick around these parts, she's already been sold/removed.


----------



## yardy (1/6/11)

yes, she should arrive with this mornings post they assure me.


----------



## Malted (1/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Chappo loves a pillow fight, or is that Chappos a pillow biter  .



Is this how he got the 'tag'? h34r: I would have said 'handle' but for obvious reasons, did not...


----------



## winkle (1/6/11)

He hasn't gone to ground again has he, been very quiet recently???


----------



## bradsbrew (1/6/11)

winkle said:


> He hasn't gone to ground again has he, been very quiet recently???



Hope not, other wise I'll have to ferment and drink 66L of 6.6% IPA by myself. The Chap Chap is pretty busy with work but very keen for the brewday.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (2/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Hope not, other wise I'll have to ferment and drink 66L of 6.6% IPA by myself. The Chap Chap is pretty busy with work but very keen for the brewday.
> 
> Cheers



All bastards are soooo fricken funny! Yes I am coming. Sorry blokes but I had a $4m disaster to deal with this last week at work and had to have my large ass up and head down. But I'm there at Brads with bells on. Can't wait to catch up with me mates that's for sure. 

Cheers

Chap Chap


Oh and thanks Brads for doing this mate I know how much brownie points this is cost ya mate!


----------



## winkle (2/6/11)

Meh, know the feeling - here was me getting ready to start 8 hour days and 5 day weeks again until this arvo :angry: 

No wuckin flurries though = I'll get there for a few ale & helpful suggestions anyways .

Haven't seen you since the Raven incident Chappo - be good to have a beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (2/6/11)

winkle said:


> Haven't seen you since the Raven incident Chappo - be good to have a beer :icon_cheers:



The incident? Jaysus, rumours might start spreading... :blink: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/11)

Oh Baby I am getting way excited about this day. Can't wait! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!





raven19 said:


> The incident? Jaysus, rumours might start spreading... :blink: :lol:




You know what you did Rav's! :unsure: 

I just wish I could remember myself?  

I think I was drunk? I was drinkin lots of beer? There was a goat at some stage? All gets a bit sketchy and fuzzy from there?


Chap Chap.


----------



## mckenry (3/6/11)

Chappo said:


> Oh Baby I am getting way excited about this day. Can't wait! I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back Chap Chap.
Whers ya bin?


----------



## yardy (3/6/11)

mckenry said:


> Welcome back Chap Chap.
> Whers ya bin?



a turkish prison i heard h34r:


----------



## muckey (3/6/11)

C'mon chap chap, when you're around there's always a goat

as for raven - those engineers are a strange bunch


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/11)

yardy said:


> a turkish prison i heard h34r:



http://cricketsoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/you-better-shut-your-mouth-or-im-going-to-****-it-shirt.gif

I called it a holiday Yardy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/11)

Muckey said:


> C'mon chap chap, when you're around there's always a goat
> 
> as for raven - those engineers are a strange bunch










You really need to get over the fact you just picked the wrong goat last time at my place. I told you it was a Billy BUT Noooooooooooo! Muckey knows best!



:icon_cheers: 

Chap Chap


----------



## muckey (3/6/11)

ohh, chappo's turkish prison chant


----------



## winkle (3/6/11)

I was going to ask if anyone had a carbonation cap but it seems totally OT now


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Sorry to OT as well. I do, Perry. Still not 100% if I'll make it on Sunday though...

Cheers


----------



## winkle (3/6/11)

NickB said:


> Sorry to OT as well. I do, Perry. Still not 100% if I'll make it on Sunday though...
> 
> Cheers



I was thinking of bringing samples of the two Big Brew Day beers but they are both only kegged.
Ok back on topic..

View attachment 46119


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Do it anyway! We'll get some idea of the flavour. If I am coming, I'll PM you tomorrow and try to remember to bring it (and to find it somewhere in the mess downstairs!)

Cheers


----------



## InCider (3/6/11)

Chappo said:


> You really need to get over the fact you just picked the wrong goat last time at my place. I told you it was a Billy BUT Noooooooooooo! Muckey knows best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was born in Manly!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/6/11)

InCider said:


> I was born in Manly!



You were born in Mt Druit you friggin liar! 


And people I would appreciate it if you respected the OP and kept this thread strictly OT!


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Sorry Uncle Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (3/6/11)

Anyone know where to source a couple of cans of home brand lager? Was thinking we may as well let Chap Chap give a demo. he'll probably need one of those stick on thermometers so his lager doesnt go over 27 deg. h34r: 


Nick that is my favourite beer pic :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## yardy (3/6/11)

Chappo said:


> http://cricketsoda.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/you-better-shut-your-mouth-or-im-going-to-****-it-shirt.gif
> 
> I called it a holiday Yardy! :icon_cheers:



yep, that's the turkish prison shit... right there...


----------



## Florian (3/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Anyone know where to source a couple of cans of home brand lager? Was thinking we may as well let Chap Chap give a demo. he'll probably need one of those stick on thermometers so his lager doesnt go over 27 deg. h34r:



Hey, that's spelled larger not lager! Not having a go mate, just letting you know...


----------



## Gavo (4/6/11)

Florian said:


> Hey, that's spelled larger not lager! Not having a go mate, just letting you know...




Yeah he reckons with a larger beer that he will have more to drink.  

Gavo.


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/11)

If anyone else is interested to drop over and observe whilst chap chap and I deliver a detailed, proffesional demonstration of how to brew like the proffesional micro breweries and learn how to improve your brewing skills by watching a couple of highly experienced brewing genius's at work send me a PM for address details. You may walk away embarressed by how little you actually knew about brewing techniques and processes but you will walk away a trained masterbrewer.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (4/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> If anyone else is interested to drop over and observe whilst chap chap and I deliver a detailed, proffesional demonstration of how to brew like the proffesional micro breweries and learn how to improve your brewing skills by watching a couple of highly experienced brewing genius's at work send me a PM for address details. You may walk away embarressed by how little you actually knew about brewing techniques and processes but you will walk away a trained masterbrewer.
> 
> Cheers



Meh, but I'll turn up anyway.


----------



## InCider (4/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> You may walk away embarressed by how little you actually knew about brewing techniques and processes but you will walk away a trained masterbater.
> 
> Cheers



No shit Sherlock!


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> If anyone else is interested to drop over and observe whilst chap chap and I deliver a detailed, proffesional demonstration of how to brew like the proffesional micro breweries and learn how to improve your brewing skills by watching a couple of highly experienced brewing genius's at work send me a PM for address details. You may walk away embarressed by how little you actually knew about brewing techniques and processes but you will walk away a trained masterbrewer.
> 
> Cheers



Holy crap Brad you almost had me believing that we are pro's. I would suggest if you want to wet your laughing at the Bill and Ben show then difinitely turn up. 


Chap chap


----------



## winkle (4/6/11)

I trust that you guys will have the lab coats on to reinforce your professionalism


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/11)

winkle said:


> I trust that you guys will have the lab coats on to reinforce your professionalism



I know I will....

:lol: 

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/11)

winkle said:


> I trust that you guys will have the lab coats on to reinforce your professionalism



Funny you should mention that winkle  . BTW I picked up a carbonator cap this morning.



Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/11)

Anyone got an english yeast slurry the want to bring over tommorrow?


----------



## winkle (4/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Anyone got an english yeast slurry the want to bring over tommorrow?



I should have a W1882 Thames Valley #2 in the frudge.


----------



## Bribie G (4/6/11)

I've got a 1.25L PET of my Baretit Radler for Chappo, he's been away from beer for so long he needs to be eased back gently into it. 
Need to be at Bald Hills stn by 2, so I'll pop in a wee while before then.

Edit - if necessary I have an Irish Ale 1084


----------



## bradsbrew (4/6/11)

15.9kg grain is crushed and ready to go. Made a couple of adjustments to the grain bill mainly due to amounts left in sacks.

66 IPA Street
English IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 66.0
Total Grain (kg): 15.900
Total Hops (g): 330.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.066 (P): 16.1
Colour (SRM): 10.1 (EBC): 19.9
Bitterness (IBU): 44.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 87
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
10.700 kg Perle malt (67.3%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (6.29%)
0.400 kg Crystal 120 (2.52%)
2.250 kg Golden Promise Malt (14.15%)
1.550 kg BB Ale Malt (9.75%)

Hop Bill
----------------
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Aurora Pellet (9% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g First Gold Pellet (7.9% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/l)
66.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Dry Hop) (1 g/l)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18c with Wyeast 1275 - Thames Valley Ale

Notes
----------------
15 min hop addition are cube hops, cubes to be slow chilled in ice bath after filling.

5 min hop addition to be hop tea using 2L of reheated wort from cube.

22g of dry hop to each cube at day 4 of ferment


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/11)

Alright me and Muckey are organized for the road trip in the morning. See you there or be square!


Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (4/6/11)

Great, I'll try Muckey on the compulsory Radler as well B)


----------



## raven19 (4/6/11)

Chappo said:


> You know what you did Rav's! :unsure:



Yup, I left your place while still logged onto AHB on your pc!


----------



## muckey (4/6/11)

Chappo said:


> Alright me and Muckey are organized for the road trip in the morning. See you there or be square!
> 
> 
> Chap Chap






BribieG said:


> Great, I'll try Muckey on the compulsory Radler as well B)



oh fun and joy

I might as well get sh*tfaced before I leave so I have the required IQ :icon_drunk: 


- it will also help for when I have to sit through 3 hours of chappo giving details instructions on the use of a can opener and a spoon

hopefully he'll start talking about brewing then h34r:


----------



## NickB (5/6/11)

Looks like I'm IN for this one guys! Woot!

Will be training in and back, so not able to hang around for too long, but aiming for a 10:30-11:00 arrival. Will bring a couple of bottles along too.

Cheers!


----------



## Sully (5/6/11)

Well SWMBO has decided she has other plans for me this morning so I canna say if I will be able to make it or not. Hoping to get there but wait and see. Have a good one if I don't see ya.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## DKS (5/6/11)

Has anyone got a bottle or sample with 1469PC to swap or want to drink on the day.I have a cube ready to go and want to use said yeast. Can return extra beers or yeast when done.Either starter or beer. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/11)

Sully said:


> Well SWMBO has decided she has other plans for me this morning so I canna say if I will be able to make it or not. Hoping to get there but wait and see. Have a good one if I don't see ya.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



No surprise there. Someone has to vacuum and tend to the kids. 
:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/11)

NickB said:


> Looks like I'm IN for this one guys! Woot!
> 
> Will be training in and back, so not able to hang around for too long, but aiming for a 10:30-11:00 arrival. Will bring a couple of bottles along too.
> 
> Cheers!


WOOT!! Can't wait NickB!!!


----------



## NickB (5/6/11)

I'll bring you a Vial Daz - Only a couple of mls of yeast, but it builds up in a starter OK. In fact, pitched my mild onto my 1L starter 3 days ago and it virtually exploded. All done an dusted fermenting now!

Cheers

EDIT: Chappo - good to see the prison has given you day release again today. Be good to catch up.


----------



## DKS (5/6/11)

Chappo said:


> No surprise there. Someone has to vacuum and tend to the kids.
> :lol:




We will assume you mean children. :unsure: 
Daz


----------



## NickB (5/6/11)




----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/11)

DKS said:


> We will assume you mean children. :unsure:
> Daz



No I did mean Goats!!!

Chap Chap


----------



## DKS (5/6/11)

Chappo said:


> No I did mean Goats!!!
> 
> Chap Chap



Should have known! See ya there.
Daz


----------



## chappo1970 (5/6/11)

Ok the prison bus is warming up. See you guys soon!


Chap Chap

BTW Who's bringing the goat?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/6/11)

Have fun today fellas, welcome back once again chappo. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mccuaigm (5/6/11)

Have a good one fellas, be lots of laughs for sure.

Back to finishing my shed off today

:chug: :chug:


----------



## Batz (5/6/11)

You guys have a good one now !

Sorry I couldn't make it but with a bit of luck we can all catch up at Perry's case swap. Be good and don't do anything that I wouldn't do.


----------



## InCider (5/6/11)

Batz said:


> You guys have a good one now !
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it but with a bit of luck we can all catch up at Perry's case swap. Be good and don't do anything that I wouldn't do.
> 
> View attachment 46154




Welcome back Batz!! 






*(of the year)*


----------



## Batz (5/6/11)

No, no, please 

Sit down, thank you, thank you

I'm no longer #1 poster, Bribie now has that title.


----------



## Bribie G (5/6/11)

Batz said:


> No, no, please
> 
> Sit down, thank you, thank you
> 
> I'm no longer #1 poster, Bribie now has that title.



Do I get a prize? Anyway just for the month of June as introductory offer I'm autographing BIAB bags free of charge if anyone wants to bring theirs along.


----------



## winkle (5/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Do I get a prize? Anyway just for the month of June as introductory offer I'm autographing BIAB bags free of charge if anyone wants to bring theirs along.



I'm slightly hungover and read that as BARF bags initially B) .

After I've cleaned up the bar/brewery from yesterday and pitched yeast in a couple of batches I'll wander over _(just following orders)
_.


----------



## Florian (5/6/11)

I've got a leave pass for an hour or two, so I should be there around lunch time.

See you guys then.


----------



## winkle (5/6/11)

I should be off shortly with a Thames Valley 2 slurry.
Just adjusting the remainer of my hangover - who would have thought that drinking Belgian dark strongs and watching 5 episodes of Mnemosyne in Japanese would be a bad thing


----------



## donburke (5/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Do I get a prize? Anyway just for the month of June as introductory offer I'm autographing BIAB bags free of charge if anyone wants to bring theirs along.




when will you be touring sydney ?


----------



## Bribie G (5/6/11)

Probably July, any good beer on Norton Street?  
and no, not a-da Peroooni


----------



## donburke (5/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Probably July, any good beer on Norton Street?
> and no, not a-da Peroooni



universale hotel above norton st plaza sometimes has hoegaarden on tap or some other feature beer

you'll find a few of the JS beers on tap at a few of the pubs, but not much to mention,

i know you are a big fan of polenta, so any of the many italian restaurants will happily serve you peroni


----------



## Ross (5/6/11)

Sorry i couldn't make it guys, stuck here in the brewery doing paperwork  
Great to see you back Chap Chap, look forward to catching up for a beer before too long.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Man my ass is sore, damn I forgot how bid Chappos penis is


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Not as big as DKS'

That thing is like an anoconda.....

A big. Black. Rabid. Anoconda.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

These balls....urgh...hurt my chin...

Stop it, Daz, Chappo, Winkle, Sully, Florian.

Ouch my arse tooooooo....


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Bwahahahaha Nick, you call yourself a man with that thing....


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Well, compared to the noodle, manly as ****, Sully.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Sully just hung his cock out................anyone ever seen as half chewn musk stick before?


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Balls. MMMM balls. Goaty abllness.


----------



## Sully (5/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Sully just hung his cock out................anyone ever seen as half chewn musk stick before?






I told you Nick - NO THEETH!!!!


----------



## winkle (5/6/11)

Ok so who had a lazy $100 with sportsbet on a boil-over?????

Top day, well done Brad (and its probably best to log out of AHB on brewdays  )
I hope the foil hat helps, Chap Chap.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (5/6/11)

Top day guys, glad I pulled my finger out and came along... Should of come with a designated driver too though!

It was good to get some feedback on a couple beers.

Thanks for hosting Brad.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

Had a great day fellas. Did not enjoy all the unprofessional pointing and bad advice. Its a good thing I know just how good I am. I am glad myself and chap chap were able to remove all the surplus wort foam at the start of the boil, some of the inexperienced brewers thought it was a boil over, but it was soon pointed out that this is a necessary step that is part of brewing a to style perfect beer, which in my own opinion was achieved today despite all the poor advice being given at the time. 


:lol: Had a great day. Was great to see a few of the regulars and some new faces.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (5/6/11)

Sooo, where's the photos?
There was some quality posing going on, funny stuff indeed.
*On Topic *- What volume did you end up getting Brad?


----------



## NickB (5/6/11)

Some photos, to prove it did happen.... (settle Perry......)





Ummmm, the can opener doesn't go there, Chappo...



Sully being Sociable, Muckey agreeing.



StillScottish (Campbell) looking normal, as per usual



Beerish looking stuff....surely not.



Winkle (Perry) suitably pointy



Has no idea what's going on....



Chappo trying to jump start the pump



Ouch, noisy. My ears. Poor diddums Trent.



Boilover...? What boilover?



Beery package testing....ahem. Muckey looking jealous.



Darn! Bradsbrew foiled again!



More pointage. Impressive!



Chappo, ensuring that his brain waves are not intercepted....



Despite DKS' (Daz's) best efforts, TV reception was lacking



Gone nigh-nigh. zzzzz.

Thanks for a great afternoon Brad. Impressive beers from you (except the shit ones ) and great to catch up with everyone again!

Cheers


----------



## scoundrel (5/6/11)

looks like a good day, unfortunately i was working . see yas at xmas in july swap.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/6/11)

OK , SWMBO was impressed with how I was cleaning up all those half finished bottles. Then I shat my pants and all of a sudden I'm the villian. You just cant predict these women. Anyone know how to get dried shit out of anal hair????


----------



## kelbygreen (5/6/11)

looks like fun was had lol. also good to put faces to some names. Wish I was closer and could make it! my day was great had to look after a screaming baby all day damn teething kids lol. didnt even get to brew and I got a keg and a fermenter of beer thats it looks like VB times next week or so (not!! couldnt go that low surely I can afford a carton of coopers at least)


----------



## kelbygreen (5/6/11)

lol a long soak in a hot bath  i hate them follow threws


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> OK , SWMBO was impressed with how I was cleaning up all those half finished bottles. Then I shat my pants and all of a sudden I'm the villian. You just cant predict these women. Anyone know how to get dried shit out of anal hair????



Hmmm, you need a splash guard in your undies or a pair of InCider's adult diapers for these type of days. So are we going to pencil in your place for the Xmas swap then?
h34r:


----------



## Sully (6/6/11)

Great arvo and great to catch up with everyone. Thanks Brad for you hospitality. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/11)

Just wanted to thank Brad and Kimberley for their fantastic hospitality. It was great catching up with all you guys and certainly did the trick of returning my brewing mojo. So much so I have started to look at options for building a new SHERMAN Mk3!

Again thanks must go to Brad for putting on a great brew day. 


Cheers and beers

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross (6/6/11)

So what's the Mrs doing with Sherman MkII? Chap, Chap..... Is there a bargain to be had or is it in the river :unsure: 

Gret to hear your Mojo's returned, we've missed you.


Cheers Ross


----------



## DKS (6/6/11)

Yep, all of the above, cant add much. Had a ball and met some new faces as well. Thanks Brad
Thanks for the yeast Nick and Bribie. 
Daz


----------



## Florian (6/6/11)

Was definately a great afternoon, am glad I went. Good to finally meet Chappo and good to meet Rudi, Sully and Muckey too. 

Thanks Brad for putting this on, the sausages went down a treat as well and ensured that I was able to drive home. 

Cheers

Florian


----------



## muckey (6/6/11)

brilliant day and great company

my compliments to the host 

and for the record, I though your brewing technique was excellent.

pity about your uncontrollable brewing assistant that spent more time faffing about with his tin foil hat than actually helping


----------



## raven19 (6/6/11)

Thanks for sharing those photos fella's. Looks like a great day had by all!


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

Those snags really hit the spot mate. I'll have to try that Belgian again when sober-er.

PS: Is the short-arm inspection part of your QA process? 

Despite all the ragging, it all went quite well _(considering all the beer samples being offered about)_ and gave me some food for thought - pity about the solar pump not being Brad hardened.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (9/6/11)

Just occured to me that Brad has been pretty economical with the facts surrounding turning his electric keggle into an outdoor heater, i.e. tunred on without water. It gave a really nice ambient orange glow...


----------



## winkle (9/6/11)

Rudi 101 said:


> Just occured to me that Brad has been pretty economical with the facts surrounding turning his electric keggle into an outdoor heater, i.e. tunred on without water. It gave a really nice ambient orange glow...



Could have used it today.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/11)

Rudi 101 said:


> Just occured to me that Brad has been pretty economical with the facts surrounding turning his electric keggle into an outdoor heater, i.e. tunred on without water. It gave a really nice ambient orange glow...



We should have got a pic of that Rudi. I cant believe it still worked after that. Actually now that I think of it the mistakes ,breaking solar pump and leave HLT element running without water during mash in, were made whilst sober. So from now I think I need to have more beers before mash in.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/11)

winkle said:


> Could have used it today.




Seriuosly contimplating bringing the Rambo inside tonight! Might have to do another brew tommorrow night just to keep warm. 

Hello winter havn't seen you for a few years.


BTW, anyone lose a plastic pot glass? 

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (10/6/11)

Quick update.

This arvo I put 2 cubes into the 60L fermenter with 30g of first gold will do an Argon with 66g of styrian tommorrow after ferment takes off, will then dry hop with another 44g of styrian at day 4.

I put the 3rd cube in the 25L fermenter with 50g of cascade will do an Argon with 15g of chinook tommorrow and another 25g of cascade at day 4.

Chappo I will save you a bottle  . Well maybe we could share a bottle. How about I keep a used bootle so you can smell it. B) 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (10/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Quick update.
> 
> This arvo I put 2 cubes into the 60L fermenter with 30g of first gold will do an Argon with 66g of styrian tommorrow after ferment takes off, will then dry hop with another 44g of styrian at day 4.
> 
> ...



Just send him a link to a pic in "what's in the glass" thread in 6 weeks time


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/11)

Another update

The 3rd cube has gone off like a fat kid on cup cake the 05 yeast slurry has chewed threw to take the watered down 1062 cube to 1010 (Mutant Monkey IPA).I didnt get to do an Argon so I will dump 25g of chinook and 25g of cascade tommorrow. Once its slow english cousin catches up I will dump some more styrians then be able to crash bith fermenters and keg.
If the 40 odd Litres in the big fermenter drops down to the same gravity it will be dangerous considering it started at 1068. English, high alcohol and full of hops and a little bit wierd, I have renamed it Flibberty Puck IPA. It was either that or Ross.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Another update
> 
> The 3rd cube has gone off like a fat kid on cup cake the 05 yeast slurry has chewed threw to take the watered down 1062 cube to 1010 (Mutant Monkey IPA).I didnt get to do an Argon so I will dump 25g of chinook and 25g of cascade tommorrow. Once its slow english cousin catches up I will dump some more styrians then be able to crash bith fermenters and keg.
> If the 40 odd Litres in the big fermenter drops down to the same gravity it will be dangerous considering it started at 1068. English, high alcohol and full of hops and a little bit wierd, I have renamed it Flibberty Puck IPA. It was either that or Ross.
> ...



I'm guessing the Mutant Monkey is the Archive one :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/11)

winkle said:


> I'm guessing the Mutant Monkey is the Archive one :icon_cheers:




Got it in one mate :icon_chickcheers: 
Edit = Now to try and find my old (circa 1990) Mutant Monkey design. Will need to be altered for beer.


----------



## winkle (14/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Got it in one mate :icon_chickcheers:





> Chappo I will save you a bottle biggrin.gif . Well maybe we could share a bottle. How about I keep a used bootle so you can smell it. cool.gif



So if it gets picked as one of the four brews, Chap Chap can pay for a pint at Archive.
:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/11)

winkle said:


> So if it gets picked as one of the four brews, Chap Chap can pay for a pint at Archive.
> :lol:



I was thinkin Chap Chap could shout me a pint :icon_cheers:


----------

